# 2014 Trout Stocking



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Great fun catching some trout which I normally would have to travel up to 2 plus hours and a great time to take your kids

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/trout-stocking-dates


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

I think this us fun too but I have trouble catching these on a fly. I will be fishing my local stocked lake from the kayak this spring


----------



## briney dave (Aug 28, 2013)

I have never fished fresh stocked to know this as a fact but am guessing that those fish are not going to be looking for surface critters nearly as much as submerged 

larva patterns seem like the way to go here or if you are a dry only guy then midge patterns in 18-20 will work consistently


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

If you go on the day they are released, you won't be able to fly fish for them. There are so many people that it is hard to even cast a line (spinning rod) without snagging somebody, and the chance to get snagged by others that step right in front of you to fish is pretty high. Judging by what I have seen the 2 times I have tried the opening-day thing, it isn't your sportsman fisherman that makes up the majority of this crowd. I should have prefaced this by saying it was Antrim Lake, but I've got a feeling it is like that at all of them.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Your right about the crowds especially when they make them special events like a "trout derby" and I have used my ultra light spinning rod with Berkly Power Bait as my "secret". My son when he was asked what kind of lure to use on the trout liked the colored marshmallow bait. It worked great under a bobber or strike indicator.


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

I used to live in Sycamore state park. The people go nuts. You can stand there and watch the trout swim by in large groups. You got guys chumming. They will try anything the catch their limit. And the beaver swimming around. I would wait a week and let the crowds thin out. For awhile the trout were small that they put in. 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Opening day is best spent at home.

2wt or 3wt fly rod, strike indicator on the leader, #14 Kahle hook, and a waxworm. 
Limited out many times with this setup. Not fly fishing in some people's opinion, but it catches the stocked trout.


Our local lake gets several spots heavily chummed with corn. Last year I gave up and used powerbait at the spots that had been chummed for days. Fished on the bottom using a slip sinker (Carolina rig) and caught several trout after they became oriented to the "chumming stations". I live only a few minutes drive from the lake, so I spend the first few days just watching to see where the folks that chum congregate.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

briney dave said:


> I have never fished fresh stocked to know this as a fact but am guessing that those fish are not going to be looking for surface critters nearly as much as submerged
> 
> larva patterns seem like the way to go here or if you are a dry only guy then midge patterns in 18-20 will work consistently


I'm usually one of the only fly fishermen there and I don't stay to long.

I've been fishing here since I was 12, I catch my limit in about 10 minutes for the first month or 2 on surface flies. Got to remember these fish are hatchery fish, what do they feed them? floating pellets!!! Tie on a foam beetle. It will get crushed by 10 trout as soon as it hits the water lol. You just have to walk and find a school and your golden.

There are also huge largemouths in there chasing those newly stocked trout, and hold overs from years of stocking, sometimes I'll bring an extra spinning rod and throw a meal worm on a float way out there in the corners as I fly fish. I've caught some monster up to 12 pounds that way.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I've always done well stripping small brightly colored streamers for fresh stockers, too.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

My previous post was talking about Antrim Lake.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

sbreech said:


> If you go on the day they are released, you won't be able to fly fish for them. There are so many people that it is hard to even cast a line (spinning rod) without snagging somebody, and the chance to get snagged by others that step right in front of you to fish is pretty high. Judging by what I have seen the 2 times I have tried the opening-day thing, it isn't your sportsman fisherman that makes up the majority of this crowd. I should have prefaced this by saying it was Antrim Lake, but I've got a feeling it is like that at all of them.


LMFAO!!! 
They are called Truck Chaser for a reason by being un-educated!


----------



## maumeeriverflies (Feb 11, 2014)

I love when they stock the trout in the Delta Res. The fish are dazed and confused and the pike are searching for a quick easy snack. While Everyone fishes for the trout, i'm after the pike!!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for the headsup meathelmet.

I hit tawawa in Sidney and there's quite a bit of timber around it so you won't find hordes of fisherman like in the antrim pic. Steep bank with large scattered trees on the road side.Opposite has woods so you'll need a machete. Most gather at the narrow ends. Me,I'll fish 1/2 way down the steep drop road side.

White 1/8 oz roostertail with white stickered blade is all I need.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Yakphisher said:


> LMFAO!!!
> They are called Truck Chaser for a reason by being un-educated!


I say have it kids 12 and under and handicap only for the first few weeks or so, then let the circus begin!

I fish the PA opening day every year for giggles(as well as tradition), and it can be quite entertaining at the popular places. All the "one-day-a-year" people are out in full force. 

I agree with TheCream, small bright colored streamers are dynamite on fresh stockies.


----------

